# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Technics SU-C1000M2 & SE-A1000M2

## pablack76

Καλησπέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά , 

Είχα αγοράσει το σετακι της φωτογραφίας στις αρχές του 2000 και έπειτα από 4 χρόνια τον συσκεύασα και τον ξανάνοιξα φέτος , μετα από 15 και χρόνια.
Μετα λύπης μου ο SU-C1000M2 έχει θέμα στο Selector , οπού πηδάει τις πήγες και πολλές φορές πατώντας το Standby/on , αλλάζει πάλι πήγες .Το balance , το γνωστό γρατζούνισμα .Τέλος η μπαταρία VBO που έχει ,αφαιρέθηκε γιατί ήταν off .
Ο SE-A1000M2 , έχει πρόβλημα με την έξοδο από αριστερά , καθώς επίσης δεν παίζει και το αριστερό Vu-Meter , πιθανόν γιατί δεν έχει έξοδο από εκεί . Επίσης η πλακέτα όπου έχει τον φωτισμό backlight , δεν ανάβει στα αριστερά και πάλι , ανάβει μόνο η πλευρά στα δεξιά .
Ήθελα τη γνώμη σας εάν αξίζει την επισκευή ή να καταλήξω σε αγορά κάποιου καινούριου.
Όταν έπαιζε το είχα με ένα ζευγάρι ηχεία SB -G900 που έμειναν από έναν παλιό , αλλά εξαιρετικό 
Ενισχυτή Technics SU-A4 τον οποίο έχω ακόμα αλλά δεν ανάβει , τον κρατάω γιατί με αυτόν μεγάλωσα και έχει συναισθηματική αξία .

Αυτά , ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα και θα χαρώ να ακούσω τη γνώμη σας , για το αν αξίζει η επισκευή 
Και με τι ηχεία θα μπορούσε να ταιριάξει , γιατί τα παραπάνω έμειναν στον πατερά μου όπου τα απολαμβάνει ακόμα 😊

IMG_20191228_193919.jpg

----------


## νεκταριοος

https://avclub.gr/forum/showthread.p...ση)/page30#299     χρονια πολλα   εγω θα τα εφτιαχνα και τα δυο  .....

----------


## pablack76

Ευχαριστώ Νεκτάριε,
 έχει κάποιος καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει , κάποιο κόστος ?

----------

